# Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 versus Expobar Brewtus



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, I have been doing a bit reading and have narrowed my search to these two machines.

I own a Fracino Classic and it's HX rotary pump. I'm due an upgrade and know both above machines don't compare as the rocket is HX but rotary pump and the Brewtus is dual boiler but vibe pump.

I like the look of both and could push my budget to the Rocket but that's as far as I'd like to go.

So I'm asking, what would you choose, I'm happy spending £1100 but a little sadder about £1379 but if it was your cash, which would you go for?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Rocket - I'm biased. Its sexy; look at it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you have any aspirations to plumb it in? If not now maybe sometime in the future?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/espresso-machines-rocket/products/rocket-giotto-premium-plus-v2-hx

£1100 ?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a plumb in machine now working off a water bottle method. I live in rented accommodation so plumb in isn't a good idea.

I'd get the dual expobar whatever


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Seen that Mrboots but it's only the vibe pump.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Why not the plumb only rotary pump Brewtus as you already have the water bottle stuff?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Seen that Mrboots but it's only the vibe pump.


Okay just wanted to make sure you handt missed it.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Would like to tidy my coffee corner up a little


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rotary Brewtus, best of both worlds, saves a bit of wonga


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

The bottle is a bit of an eyesore and would look worse with a lovely shiny machine next to it


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah ok lads, gives me something else to think about. It's not very straight forward this. Might pop the cash on a 2-1 horse then buy a L1. Haha


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is the reason you should get the Rocket.... Phwoarrr


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Tell you what Darren, lend me yours for a few weeks then I'll be better informed to make the decision?!?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Let me have think - N0


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where are you based? Up north somewhere?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, Newcastle.

Mrboots suggested the place in Edinburgh. I'm there in May for the 2.8 Zombie Run so might check it out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the Giotto is so nice the chap has one!!!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

And keeping?

These NEVER come up for sale


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> These NEVER come up for sale


What does that tell you?



coffeechap said:


> the Giotto is so nice the chap has one!!!!


It is an exclusive club - only the best are welcome


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah well a Brewtus it is then!!!!


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in the same position as you, it's hard to see past the Brewtus at that kind of money. Looks like a jump up to £1700 after that really.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Jason,

If you want any more information about the Giotto or any other machine we stock just give us a shout via PM









Cheers

Machina


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe take a look at both, have a play? If you can pop to BB or Machina it may well help your decision. My logical brain says the Brewtus as you get more for your buck, but the Rocket is just SUCH a good looking machine, it would be a pleasure to see sitting in the kitchen.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Machina Espresso said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> If you want any more information about the Giotto or any other machine we stock just give us a shout via PM
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks. I'm hitting Edinburgh in May for the zombie run so will be popping in.

Do you stock the Brewtus?


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Montana said:


> I'm in the same position as you, it's hard to see past the Brewtus at that kind of money. Looks like a jump up to £1700 after that really.


There is the La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi dual boiler (priced between the two) for consideration - if you aren't set on the styling of the Brewtus / Rocket.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Hi and thanks. I'm hitting Edinburgh in May for the zombie run so will be popping in.
> 
> Do you stock the Brewtus?


Sorry, only just noticed this message.

We stock both Office Leva Machines. Best to call or email ahead if visiting to double check though.

Thanks

Michael


----------

